

Why is it so difficult to store energy? - diafygi
http://www.reddit.com/r/energy/comments/26over/why_is_it_so_difficult_to_store_energy/

======
diafygi
From my answer:

> Remember kids, when you fill your car up with 10 gallons of gas in 5
> minutes, you are transferring energy at a rate of 4.5 MW (36 MJ/L * 38 L /
> 300 sec).

